# Swift Escape 686



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi all

I'm thinking about an Escape 686 as my next mh, has anybody got one?

Your thoughts good and bad please.


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

anybody


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Value for money budget van, very popular and has a waiting list.

Peter


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Value for money budget van, very popular and has a waiting list.

Peter


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

You might want to look carefully at the specifications, to see how Swift differentiate it from the other, much higher-priced, vans in the range.

For instance, the engine is the 100bhp, 5 speed gearbox variant of the Fiat MultiJet. A lot of other vans of that size have at least the 130bhp, 6 speed version. 

Gerald


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Value for money budget van, very popular and has a waiting list.
> 
> Peter


I was going to try and wind Peter up by saying that his response is dealer code for 'Swift haven't made any yet' :wink: :wink: :wink: but a search of the member list says there are three MHFers with a 686. Possibly.

I'm a little confused over the only member among them who has posted a bit (MattS) as he says he's got a leak in his 6 week old CI Carioca 656 and that was posted 1st June this year. Now I know that some people, with money to burn, swap their vans quickly but I make that 17 weeks since he got the CI. Is that a record?

SDA

PS as two of the three have paid their subs you may like to PM them for some lowdown on the model.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> 
> 
> > Value for money budget van, very popular and has a waiting list.
> ...


I don't get it, SDA. What has a CI Carioca got to do with the OP's original quention about a Swift? Have I missed something? Is there a correlation between a Swift 686 and a CI 656? Or are you saying that there is no such thing as a Swift 686 despite the fact that you go on to write that _a search of the member list says there are three MHFers with a 686. _?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I was going to try and wind Peter up by saying that his response is dealer code for 'Swift haven't made any yet' :wink: :wink: :wink: but a search of the member list says there are three MHFers with a 686. Possibly.
> .


Hi Andy,

Nice one! but a quick search of my current stock list would have popped your bubble! 

Peter


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:
> ...


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

time-traveller said:


> [ I don't get it, SDA. What has a CI Carioca got to do with the OP's original quention about a Swift? Have I missed something? Is there a correlation between a Swift 686 and a CI 656? Or are you saying that there is no such thing as a Swift 686 despite the fact that you go on to write that _a search of the member list says there are three MHFers with a 686. _?


All I'm saying is that MattS posted on 1st June this year that he'd got a leaking 6 week old CI. So that presumably means he picked up the new CI in mid April.

However by today (mid August) he's listed in his MHF profile as having an Escape 686. So either he's got rid of the CI toute suite or the 686 entry is incorrect. From reading his posts there doesn't appear to be any mention of van change and he was scheduled to spend 6 weeks since June sometime on the Continent.

So it's just a bit of a mystery but I'm not suggesting any connection 'tween 656 and 686 (apart from the obvious 1 digit0).

SDA


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> time-traveller said:
> 
> 
> > [ I don't get it, SDA. What has a CI Carioca got to do with the OP's original quention about a Swift? Have I missed something? Is there a correlation between a Swift 686 and a CI 656? Or are you saying that there is no such thing as a Swift 686 despite the fact that you go on to write that _a search of the member list says there are three MHFers with a 686. _?
> ...


Right ho, SDA - I must remember to power-up my crystal ball in future


----------

